# oklahoma fursuit makers.



## coonluv2990 (May 17, 2009)

I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma and as of right now, I can not use my paypal. So, I am looking for someone who can make me tail and ears who lives in Oklahoma. I will have to pay you in cash in person. I am willing to travel pretty far for a good tail and ear set. 

Ive tried and i cant find the right color of fur, of faux cheetah fur. So finding someone to commission is the next best step.

I hope someone can help me.


Carrie


----------



## Kittiara (May 17, 2009)

Try here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


----------



## lonelycubb (Nov 16, 2014)

Did u ever find anyone to help u with a suit? Cause I'm looking too here in tulsa


----------



## Karana (Jul 9, 2015)

coonluv2990 said:


> I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma and as of right now, I can not use my paypal. So, I am looking for someone who can make me tail and ears who lives in Oklahoma. I will have to pay you in cash in person. I am willing to travel pretty far for a good tail and ear set.
> 
> Ive tried and i cant find the right color of fur, of faux cheetah fur. So finding someone to commission is the next best step.
> 
> ...


Hello Carrie I live in Edmond Oklahoma, and I would love to make you a set of ears and a tail, what is the average price range you are expecting, because I will gladly meet that for you! That is, if you haven't already been able to get them yet! I really wanna get my business started on selling fursuits, but I of course need to  practice more, this would be a wonderful opportunity! of and i know where to get the cheetah fur (faux of course)


----------



## Daven (Jun 26, 2016)

Karana said:


> Hello Carrie I live in Edmond Oklahoma, and I would love to make you a set of ears and a tail, what is the average price range you are expecting, because I will gladly meet that for you! That is, if you haven't already been able to get them yet! I really wanna get my business started on selling fursuits, but I of course need to  practice more, this would be a wonderful opportunity! of and i know where to get the cheetah fur (faux of course)


How much would you charge for a fursuit


----------



## Nexew Stebbie (Mar 2, 2018)

Karana said:


> Hello Carrie I live in Edmond Oklahoma, and I would love to make you a set of ears and a tail, what is the average price range you are expecting, because I will gladly meet that for you! That is, if you haven't already been able to get them yet! I really wanna get my business started on selling fursuits, but I of course need to  practice more, this would be a wonderful opportunity! of and i know where to get the cheetah fur (faux of course)


I live in Lawton, Oklahoma and I’ve been looking for someone who can make me a full fursuit and I haven’t been able to find anyone, Can you help? If you can contact me at sebastian loring on skype or here

join.skype.com: Join conversation


----------

